# Arredo Urbano



## Dushnyoni

*Arredo Urbano*

Can it be "Urban design"
Thanks


----------



## MAVERIK

Che ne dici di "Urban equipment" ?


----------



## soulpaolo

I think it can. But if your thinking of items, I'd suggest "urban furniture".


----------



## Dushnyoni

soulpaolo said:
			
		

> I think it can. But if your thinking of items, I'd suggest "urban furniture".


Parliamo di un palo d'illuminazione, quindi furniture sarebbe un pò fuorviante.
Grazie


----------



## soulpaolo

Per l'appunto ho trovato "furniture" correlato con "street lamps"


----------



## MAVERIK

Dushnyoni said:
			
		

> Parliamo di un palo d'illuminazione, quindi furniture sarebbe un pò fuorviante.
> Grazie


 
Immaginavo , per questo ho scritto "equipment".


----------



## Dushnyoni

MAVERIK said:
			
		

> Immaginavo , per questo ho scritto "equipment".


Grazie Mav
Buona giornata


----------



## MAVERIK

Dushnyoni said:
			
		

> Grazie Mav
> Buona giornata


 
Prego , anche a te !


----------



## Dushnyoni

soulpaolo said:
			
		

> Per l'appunto ho trovato "furniture" correlato con "street lamps"


Grazie Saoulpaolo
Buona giornata


----------



## Nicosito

"Street furniture" esiste, per questo tipo di cose. In google da *689,000* risultati.

Anche "Urban furniture" rende risultati in google -*95,100* per essere precisi- e si vede da alcune pagine che si usa proprio in quel modo.


Nico.


----------



## GavinW

Nicosito said:


> "Street furniture" esiste, per questo tipo di cose. In google da *689,000* risultati.
> 
> Anche "Urban furniture" rende risultati in google -*95,100* per essere precisi- e si vede da alcune pagine che si usa proprio in quel modo


 
Exactly. I can confirm "street furniture" as a reliable translation of arredo urbano. However, I've never heard of urban furniture, although it wouldn't surprise me at all.


----------



## MIRELALA

Vorrei tradurre la seguente espressione ma non so come tradurre il termine "arredo urbano"

Luigi Rossi, dal 1990, si occupa della progettazione di strutture da utilizzare nell' arredo urbano.

Luigi Rossi. from 1990, designs structures for urban fornitures

Queste strutture, in cemento armato, si inseriscono all' interno di rotatorie.

Grazie


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Hai usato la funzione di ricerca?

*Arredo  Urbano*


----------



## MIRELALA

Conosco bene questo forum, è sempre la prima azione che intraprendo. In questo caso, però, faceva riferimento a luminarie, che hanno poco a che vedere con strutture in calcestruzzo.

Saluti


----------



## Paulfromitaly

_Arredo urbano_ si riferisce a numerosi elementi tra cui luminarie ed anche strutture in calcestruzzo.
Mi incurioscisce capire perchè, se in italiano tali elementi appartengono entrambi alla categoria "arredo urbano", secondo te non dovrebbe valere la stessa cosa per la lingua inglese (dato per scontato che, come dici, hai trovato la precedente traduzione e non l'hai ritenuta corretta).


----------



## elfa

MIRELALA said:


> Luigi Rossi, dal 1990, si occupa della progettazione di strutture da utilizzare nell' arredo urbano.



Could this work here?

_From 1990, Luigi Rossi has designed structures for use in urban planning._


----------



## GavinW

Nel caso servisse, potrei aggiungere una precisazione: nel vecchio thread (vedi link di Paul), il termine "street furniture" si riferisce _inanzittutto_, semmai, a strutture tipo le tue luminarie (street lamps/lamp-posts e quant'altro, nonché bus shelters, benches, large flower containers etc), e un po' meno a strutture in calcestruzzo (tipo i famosi bollards, immagino).
HTH. Ciaociao. 
GW.

EDIT: My post "crossed" with Paul's edit... No fair! ;-)


----------



## MIRELALA

La struttura in cemento armato di cui parlo non può essere considerata nè come una luminaria (non contiene luci nel suo interno) nè come un mobile urbano (in relazione alla mia traduzione di furnitures) ma è una opera che fa riferimento al più generale concetto di miglioramento estetico delle nostre città, non svolge nessuna altra funzione.

Si tratta infatti, come ha ben tradotto elfa, di urban planning. Se nessuno trova obiezioni manterrò la sua come traduzione.

Grazie ancora elfa per la tua traduzione.

Btw, Io vedo il forum come un gruppo di amici con interessi comuni (lingua inglese) che scambiano commenti su problemi che da soli non riescono ad affrontare. La traduzione trovata non soddisfaceva i miei canoni e quindi ho chiesto maggiori chiarimenti.
E' scorretto?

Grazie


----------



## elfa

MIRELALA said:


> Si tratta infatti, come ha ben tradotto elfa, di urban planning. Se nessuno trova obiezioni manterrò la sua come traduzione.



Mirelala, sostituirei 'from' con 'since'. Meglio 

_Since 1990..._

Ciao


----------



## GavinW

MIRELALA said:


> Btw, Io vedo il forum come un gruppo di amici con interessi comuni (lingua inglese) che scambiano commenti su problemi che da soli non riescono ad affrontare. La traduzione trovata non soddisfaceva i miei canoni e quindi ho chiesto maggiori chiarimenti.
> E' scorretto?


 
No, non è scoretto. But I think it was hard for others to interpret the thing you had in mind (and I still don't really understand, to be honest: it sounds like an unusual form of architectural/artistic "installation"). Given that it seemed likely that you were referring to an example of ordinary "arredo urbano", for which the existing thread would have sufficed to help you, a suggestion was made directing you to the old thread (in order to avoid repetition between threads, and "reinventing the wheel"). Maybe you could have anticipated this interpretation, and referred to the previous thread, explaining why you were opening a new one rather than posting in that one (I still think your thread could be merged with the old one, but I may be wrong...).
Tutto qui! Amici sì!
;-)

EDIT: I think the present perfect continuous is slightly better (especially if LR is still making these things): _Since 1990, Luigi Rossi has been designing structures for use in urban planning. _
Or:_ ..., LR has been a designer of structures...._
But actually I don't like structures or urban planning, in this context. The term "structures" is too general, and "urban planning" is surely too large-scale. Aspettiamo chiarimenti...


----------



## MIRELALA

Bene, mi fa piacere chiarire il problema. E' già difficile capirsi parlando la stessa lingua, faccia a faccia, è sempre difficile cercare di essere sintetica, chiara ed esplicativa nello stesso tempo. La prossima volta farò riferimento all' attuale traduzione.

Grazie mille per i suggerimenti, grammaticali e relativi al lessico.Anche a me urban planning sembra generale ma mi sembra quella più corretta. Si tratta di strutture di abbellimento di rotatorie, si trovano molto spesso in giro per l' Italia ed il mondo.

Saluti


----------



## GavinW

MIRELALA said:


> Bene, mi fa piacere chiarire il problema. E' già difficile capirsi parlando la stessa lingua, faccia a faccia, è sempre difficile cercare di essere sintetica, chiara ed esplicativa nello stesso tempo.


 
Sono d'accordo con te! ;-)

I think your things should be called "features", not "structures". And I think the (planner's) term "the built environment" (or maybe, yes, "the urban environment") are more accurate than "urban planning". In fact, these terms come highly recommended (by me).
Thus, something like: "...has been designing (sculptural(?)/aesthetic/urban) features for use as decorative elements in the built environment."
I rather like it, but I'm not an expert.... 
;-)


----------



## elfa

@ Mirelala and Gavin,

I'm not an expert, but a quick research reveals nothing more specific than 'urban planning' in relation to what Mirelala is describing. I agree it's a very general term, though. I'm unsure about 'features' or structures' - I guess it depends exactly what Mirelala is designing. How about this, though:
_
Since 1990, Luigi Rossi has been designing decorative structures/features for use in urban planning, in particular, roundabouts._


----------



## Paulfromitaly

MIRELALA said:


> In questo caso, però, faceva riferimento a  luminarie, *che hanno poco a che vedere con strutture in calcestruzzo.
> *



This Wiki pages explains quite clearly what arredo urbano/street furniture means.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Street_furniture

This is the list:
*traffic barrier*,* benches*, bollards, post boxes, phone boxes, streetlamps, traffic lights, traffic signs, *bus stops*, grit bins, tram stops, taxi stands, *public lavatories*, *fountains*, watering troughs and memorials, and *waste receptacles*.
All the pieces of street furniture in bold can be made of concrete.

There is no reference whatsoever to the fact that a piece of street furniture cannot be made of concrete, so I don't see why "street furniture" shouldn't work in this context.


----------



## GavinW

Paulfromitaly said:


> There is no reference whatsoever to the fact that a piece of street furniture cannot be made of concrete, so I don't see why "street furniture" shouldn't work in this context.


 
Thanks for the research. Now we're all a bit clearer. 
I think one objection that could be made, and that Mirelala has perhaps been trying to voice, is that the standard definition of street furniture, and examples of it, will only allow of things that provide a public service; in other words they are utilitarian. Whereas apparently these "structures" are serve a purely aesthetic function (they are decorative, ornamental; they brighten up the urban landscape (or the "built environment", to use what is fast becoming a favourite term of mine!). I don't think the material they are made of is actually an important issue at all. It's their function.


----------



## Angelix

Ciao
vorrei riprendere questo vecchio thread per chiedere se URBAN DECOR è corretto. L'ho trovato su un testo bilingue, ma la traduzione in inglese non mi sembra molto precisa.

Grazie


----------



## GavinW

Angelix said:


> Ciao
> vorrei riprendere questo vecchio thread per chiedere se URBAN DECOR è corretto. L'ho trovato su un testo bilingue, ma la traduzione in inglese non mi sembra molto precisa.
> 
> Grazie


 
You mean urban decor as a translation for arredo urbano? I'm with you: looks like a poor translation (mistranslation), based on (blind/unthinking/imperfectly informed) use of the term "decor" for "arredo" (in a context in which that translation does not work, unlike other contexts, ie home furnishings etc, in which it does work).
HTH


----------



## Lorena1970

I agree: for what in my experience, I would never use "urban decor" to mean "arredo urbano". 
Instead, a word commonly used by architects is URBAN FITTINGS.

I think this term works for both the new question and the old thread, as it refers to any kind of stuffs related to streets/urban public spaces, could they be lighting, concrete stuffs, benches, artworks, billboards, streetlamps  et al.... Here and here  a series of examples of "urban fittings"

Of course "street furniture" works as well, even if I have the feeling that "urban fittings" is a "smarter" and more appropriate architectural term.



GavinW said:


> But actually I don't like structures or urban planning, in this context. IMHO, me too I don't think they fit in this context. The term "structures" is too general, and "urban planning" is surely too large-scale.


----------



## Gianfry

GavinW said:


> No, non è scoretto. But I think it was hard for others to interpret the thing you had in mind (and I still don't really understand, to be honest: it sounds like an unusual form of architectural/artistic "installation"). Given that it seemed likely that you were referring to an example of ordinary "arredo urbano", for which the existing thread would have sufficed to help you, a suggestion was made directing you to the old thread (in order to avoid repetition between threads, and "reinventing the wheel"). Maybe you could have anticipated this interpretation, and referred to the previous thread, explaining why you were opening a new one rather than posting in that one (I still think your thread could be merged with the old one, but I may be wrong...).



Non è la prima volta che mi capita di trovare autori di thread che fanno i "misteriosi". Per esempio, sarebbe bastato inserire un link a un'immagine rappresentativa di questo tipo di creazioni per dare un'idea più chiara sull'oggetto della discussione, ed evitare di costringere tutti a fare i salti mortali...


----------



## Marylu86

Salve,
vorrei riprendere questo thread per chiedervi se secondo voi posso tradurre *civic decorating* con *arredo urbano*.

"You know the joke was that he was kinda Martha Stewart in the Mayor's office. He was just doing *civic decorating*, but he evolved over time and he is pursuing more sophisticated green policies now."

La frase è tratta da un documentario su Chicago e sul sindaco della città che ha promosso molti progetti per rendere Chicago la città più ecologica d'America. 
Avevo pensato anche di tradurlo con *decorazioni urbane*. Voi che ne dite?


----------



## Lorena1970

> La frase è tratta da un documentario su Chicago e sul sindaco della città che ha promosso molti progetti per rendere Chicago la città più ecologica d'America.



A meno che in US non usino un linguaggio TOTALMENTE DIVERSO, "civic decoration" = "arredo urbano" mi suona abbastanza assurdo. L'arredo urbano è una precisa disciplina dell'architettura e del design. Nulla a che vedere col "decoro".  Personalmente, nei miei ripetuti dialoghi con architetti americani, non ho MAI sentito usare "civic decoration" nel senso di "arredo urbano". 
Piuttosto direi che si tratta di "*addobbi urbani*" , che sono un'altra cosa. Ma il contesto che hai fornito non è chiaro. Cosa c'entrano gli addobbi urbani con l'orientamento all'ecologia? Non capisco...


----------



## MR1492

Marylu86 said:


> "You know the joke was that he was kinda Martha Stewart in the Mayor's office. He was just doing *civic decorating*, but he evolved over time and he is pursuing more sophisticated green policies now."



If I am not mistaken, this probably comes from the CNN "documentary" on the Mayor of Chicago, Rahm Emmanuel.  "Civic Decorating" is in no way a standard expression or stock phrase.  It is an invention from the mind of the speaker.  

I tend to agree with Lorena that taking an "off the cuff" remark in an interview (and it sounds as if the speaker is trying to be funny and is trying to demean the person he is talking about) and saying it means an established form of arredo urbano would not be wise.

Phil


----------



## Lorena1970

MR1492 said:


> "Civic Decorating" is in no way a standard expression or stock phrase.



In fact I forgot to say ( I was travelling by train and connection was quite unstable) that I have NEVER heard that expression re an architectural context.

And I agree that the quote talks about something who was doing nothing but "*addobbi cittadini*", which are ephemeral decorations (like those done during Xmas), and now is trying to do something more serious. But, again, the context isn't clear at all. Who is saying that to who? I think that saying this is a documentary on Chicago isn't so useful to understand the provided sentence.


----------



## elfa

Lorena1970 said:


> Piuttosto direi che si tratta di "*addobbi urbani*" , che sono un'altra cosa. Ma il contesto che hai fornito non è chiaro. Cosa c'entrano gli addobbi urbani con l'orientamento all'ecologia? Non capisco...



Ciao Lorena 

non c'entrano. La frase in inglese ha qualcosa di ironico, vale a dire un commento negativo sul sindaco di Chicago, in particolare, il paragono con Martha Stewart, stilista di vita per eccellenza - cioè la carriera del sindaco fino a quel momento è stata tutta fuffa e niente sostanza dopodiché ha adottato delle idee più serie. Secondo me, "arredo urbano" è la traduzione letterale ma non coglie il registro della frase originale.

Edit: agree with Phil, it's not a standard phrase.


----------



## Marylu86

Ciao Lorena,
sì infatti, penso che hai proprio ragione. Penso che quello a cui vuole alludere l'intervistato è il fatto che all'inizio le misure del sindaco riguardavano principalmente il piantare alberi, fare tetti verdi, ecc. invece ora sta perseguendo politiche ambientali più sofisticate. Forse usa il termine civic decorating in senso un po' ironico, per questo anche il riferimento a Martha Stewart, famosa per i suoi programmi televisivi di cucina, decorazioni, ecc. 
Quindi secondo te dovrei tradurre con "addobbi urbani" oppure va bene anche "decorazioni urbane"?

Scusate non avevo letto ancora gli altri post.

Comunque, si parla del sindaco Richard M. Daley. E la persona che parla è Blair Kamin un critico di architettura del Chicago Tribune. La docu-serie si chiama E2-Design ed è della PBS .


----------



## Lorena1970

Io direi "*addobbi urbani*" perché "decorazioni urbane" in italiano non ha senso in questo contesto ( e anche più in generale potrebbe essere tutto e niente). Mentre "addobbi urbani" ha un preciso riferimento a tutte quelle operazioni scenografiche realizzate principalmente col verde che vengono fatte per puro decoro formale (infiorate in occasione di visite presidenziali, piante in vaso sparse a destra e a manca per occasioni speciali, addobbi natalizi di vario genere e natura etc.) ma prive di valore sostanziale.

@Elfa: sì, avevo capito l'ironia...ma "arredo urbano" ( = urban fittings) non è, per quanto in mia conoscenza, la traduzione letterale di "civic decoration". "civic decoration" significa proprio "addobbi".


----------



## Flaviam88

This is a fascinating thread that shows up how the Italian term "arredo urbano" can be translated in so many different ways according to context. I have new one from a book by Mario Isnenghi, _Le guerre degli italiani_. He is talking about graffiti in the context of historical monuments and inscriptions that commemorate people and events from the past:
"Se alziamo gli occhi alle pareti dei palazzi pubblici e privati, alla nomenclatura viaria, ai muti personaggi che addobbano le vie del luogo in cui abitiamo, vedremo riapparire i segni di tutta la vita che vi è incorporata e della storia che vi è passata dentro. Una stratificazione di segni. La storia si fa arredo urbano e l'arredo urbano muta con il variare delle fasi storiche"
I don't need to translate verbatim - I need to paraphrase his work to support my own argument for a book I am writing on the legacy of the Fascsit period in the contemporary city. I am interested in the forum's opinions on a) the use of the word 'addobbare' in reference to monuments and b) 'arredo urbano' which I think in this case would translate well to 'public realm'
Look forward to your responses
Flavia


----------



## Passante

Ciao,  per il punto a) lascio agli altri, per b) public realm mi sembra che sia  più un 'luogo/spazio pubblico' e non lo tradurrei nell'ultima frase così perché l'arredo in quella frase è una parte di esso non il suo insieme. Quale dei due'arredo urbano' tradurresti con public realm o entrambi?


----------



## elfa

Flaviam88 said:


> I don't need to translate verbatim - I need to paraphrase his work to support my own argument for a book I am writing on the legacy of the Fascsit period in the contemporary city. I am interested in the forum's opinions on a) the use of the word 'addobbare' in reference to monuments and b) 'arredo urbano' which I think in this case would translate well to 'public realm'


Hi Flaviam
I think I would translate "addobbano" as "grace" here in the sense of "adorn",
_...to the silent notables who grace the streets..._
In my opinion, "public realm" doesn't fit here. Although I see that the term has a specifically architectural definition, we also talk about "documents being in the public realm" meaning that they are publicly available to everyone. To me, it has a broader definition that the one you're ascribing to it. Surely it refers to just the physical feature here, of "decorating" the streets? Or does "arredo urbano" here encompass this broader definition? (As a native, you will know better than I 😀) Off the top of my head, maybe something like _History leaves its physical impact [on the city] and this changes with each passing historical phase._


----------



## theartichoke

I agree with Elfa that "the public realm" tends to refer to more abstract concepts, and doesn't work here: I'd go back to post #25 with "the urban landscape" instead. Something like _History works itself into / becomes visible in the urban landscape, and that landscape changes with each historical phase._

As for _addobbano_, it depends on how poetic you want to be in English: I might get away from the sense of "adornment" altogether, and simply have _the silent characters who populate the streets...._


----------



## Flaviam88

Passante said:


> Ciao,  per il punto a) lascio agli altri, per b) public realm mi sembra che sia  più un 'luogo/spazio pubblico' e non lo tradurrei nell'ultima frase così perché l'arredo in quella frase è una parte di esso non il suo insieme. Quale dei due'arredo urbano' tradurresti con public realm o entrambi?


Ciao Passante, a) era per contibuire sul discorso di addobbare che c'era prima. b) public realm l'avrei usato per 'luogo/spazio pubblico'



elfa said:


> Hi Flaviam
> I think I would translate "addobbano" as "grace" here in the sense of "adorn",
> _...to the silent notables who grace the streets..._
> In my opinion, "public realm" doesn't fit here. Although I see that the term has a specifically architectural definition, we also talk about "documents being in the public realm" meaning that they are publicly available to everyone. To me, it has a broader definition that the one you're ascribing to it. Surely it refers to just the physical feature here, of "decorating" the streets? Or does "arredo urbano" here encompass this broader definition? (As a native, you will know better than I 😀) Off the top of my head, maybe something like _History leaves its physical impact [on the city] and this changes with each passing historical phase._


Thanks Elfa, I like the idea of monumetns gracing the streets. I think Isnenghi is talking about a broader definition of public space and how it is defined and shaped by the monumetns that get placed within it. Public realm is a very 'architecty' thing to say 



theartichoke said:


> I agree with Elfa that "the public realm" tends to refer to more abstract concepts, and doesn't work here: I'd go back to post #25 with "the urban landscape" instead. Something like _History works itself into / becomes visible in the urban landscape, and that landscape changes with each historical phase._
> 
> As for _addobbano_, it depends on how poetic you want to be in English: I might get away from the sense of "adornment" altogether, and simply have _the silent characters who populate the streets...._


Thanks theartichoke, 'urban landscape' is much better than 'public realm' because as Elfa says 'public realm' can have other meanings


----------

